# (MD) Master Hunter Chesapeake at stud



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

CAPTAIN THOR OF THE CHESAPEAKE **,MH, WDQ 415, MJ-N, MJ-R, CGC

Thor, a large dark brown Chesapeake Bay Retriever, is our main gun dog for Steen Outfitters. He trains year round and is involved in many field tests during the off season. At two years old, Thor earned his Working Dog Qualified Certificate (WDQ) from the American Chesapeake Club, his first Master pass, and his Senior title. Right now, Thor holds his AKC Master Hunter title. He finished out his hunt test career in style by passing 4 straight Master Hunt test in a row. Thor is also preparing to compete in some qualifying stakes and dog shows. He is steady to the shot with multiple mark capabilities. He is proficient in blind retrieves. There are no birds too large, retrieves too far, or water too unpleasant for this tough, intrepid Chessie. To date Thor has over 1000 retrieves on the Chesapeake Bay and also hunts upland at some local preserves and placed 3rd in his first Chukar challange. 

Thor is a tall and lean Chessie He stands about 27 inches at the shoulders and weighs about 87 lbs. 

Thor has been pictured in Ducks Unlimited magazine, Gun Dog magazine, cover of Crosswinds Magazine, Front page of the Baltimore Sun, and featured on American Gun Dog on the Outdoor Channel.

Thor's pedigree.
http://www.steenoutfitters.com/ThorPedigree.pdf?id=6425

Thor also competes in Dock Dogs with a personal best jump of 23'3".

For more on Thor go to www.steenoutfitters.com. You can also watch the episode of American Gun Dog on that website.


Date of Birth 07/25/2005
AKC registration # SR28048204
OFA Hips CB-8929E29M-PI Excellent
OFA Elbows CB-EL1291M29-PI Normal
Eye CERF CB-5905 Clear in 07, 08, 09
PRA Clear Optigen
EIC Clear

















































________
CHEAP AIRSOFT SPORTING GOODS


----------

